# Help from the world wide reptile community!



## Aussiechondro (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey All,


I would like to bring to your attention a barbaric practice taking place in Australia to venomous snakes.
Venomoids are not a new thing in reptile keeping but the way this particular person does it is extremely cruel.
A few Australian and international herpers have started a petition to have it stopped and we would like help from everyone in reptile keeping world wide to voices their disgust, 
if you disagree with it that is.

The petition is not against the person involved but the way he carries out the procedure, which is in short:

Cutting out the venom glands without any anesthetic by strapping their heads to a wooden board with rubber bands.

If anyone feels this should be stopped please click the link to the petition site and sign.

Here is the link:

http://www.aussiereptileclassifieds.com/phpPETITION/

Thank you all for taking the time to read and hopefully sign the petition and best wishes from OZ!

Cheers
Steve. 

P.S Please feel free to remove this post if you feel it's not good for the site.


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

i would sign it but it says the site cannot be displayed


----------



## Aussiechondro (Aug 3, 2006)

Try it now should be working.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

ok ive signed


----------



## Aussiechondro (Aug 3, 2006)

Great thanks for your support!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Signed


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Signed..


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

Signed


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Nasty. Signed.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Signed......... :wink:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

sighned
dan


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

signed.................. i just noticed mark o'shea has signed it


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

we both just signed also


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

signed....i notice by the flags you getting great worldwide support, thats brilliant....


----------



## Aussiechondro (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks guys for your support, at this stage Mr H is trying to counter act the fact that he himself has put on the internet, and calling everyone liers which is quite funny to watch :lol: 

Thanks again for all your support, pass on the message to whoever you can  

Cheers
Steve.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Signed


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

both me and mouse signed it and will blast it onto other forums for you as well


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

me and hubby signed and passed on the link


----------



## jmj2k6 (Mar 22, 2006)

signed and will be put o my forum


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Signed: guy should have his glands removed without anaesthetic and then see what practices he recommends for snakes. :evil: :evil: :!:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

signed  
manda xx


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I've signed 
Dxxx


----------

